# Lady pax wants to use me as arm candy...



## DamseLinDistresS

It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.

Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.

Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.

A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.

Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.

I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.

While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."

Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.

Then the conversation proceeded as follow:

Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.

Me: Wow! You...

I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.

Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.

Me: How often are these conferences?

Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.

This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.

Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.

Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.

Me: I...

Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.

Me: What do you mean?

Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?

She went straight to personal questions...

Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.

Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.

Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?

Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.

Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.

Nicole: That's not good enough!

Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.

Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.

Me: What about my job and where I live?

Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).

I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.

But I just can't get over that...

This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.

Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.

I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.

Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."

I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.

We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...

"I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."

Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Hmmm, a female inspired by Harvey Weinstein?


----------



## Rakos

How do all these exciting things...

Seem to happen to you and SadUber...

Things that happen to me...

Are much more subtle and not as exciting...

Butt...then again I am a simian...

A good banana and a good friend...

and I'm happy...8>)

Rakos


----------



## BSki

Starting to think saduber has a mirror


----------



## DocT

DamseLinDistresS I... ummm... wow... I'm at a loss of words for what you just posted. Sounds like a live-in slave to me.


----------



## PrestonT

I had a ****** try to give me a neck massage.

Close enough?


----------



## SadUber

The comments in this thread so far are making me feel like I'm 2huntforme. I'm liking them all!


----------



## wk1102

How well did she tip?


----------



## MikeAdonis

Go for it. At least get at least your average uber income and job income from her. Plus you get those expensive clothes etc. I see you have a great writing skill too


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

DocT said:


> DamseLinDistresS I... ummm... wow... I'm at a loss of words for what you just posted. Sounds like a live-in slave to me.


That's the way I felt after dropping her off. Loss at words and thinking did that just really happened?

Didn't really thought about it that way(live-in slave), it kind of does feel that way but why would she want to spoil me as well? Then again I might just be a bird in a gilded cage


----------



## wk1102

I say, if you can do it without screwing up your other job, take her up on the trial offer, talk about an experience! Plus a new designer label wardrobe. Hell, id consider jumping teams if made a similar offer. 
Long term, well that would be a little more complicated. 

You'd have to genuinely be attracted to 
her physically and somewhat emotionally. 

When she tires of you, you're gone. It could be a month or 5 years. You'd need some kind of contract to protect yourself, and an attorney for the contract. 

You'd basically be a live in prostitute, I'm sure eventually you'd be asked/told to entertain a specail business associate or five. Are you okay with that? 

If you do decide to do this, even the two week trial, negotiate Everything. Counter every offer, she's a business women, she'll be lowballing every offer, if she offers 10 tell her you want 25. Do not settle for the first offer. 



I wouldn't want my daughter to do this, but is encourage my sister to! Of course is want to be the agent for 20% !


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

wk1102 said:


> I say, if you can do it without screwing up your other job, take her up on the trial offer, talk about an experience! Plus a new designer label wardrobe. Hell, id consider jumping teams if made a similar offer.
> Long term, well that would be a little more complicated.
> 
> You'd have to genuinely be attracted to
> her physically and somewhat emotionally.
> 
> When she tires of you, you're gone. It could be a month or 5 years. You'd need some kind of contract to protect yourself, and an attorney for the contract.
> 
> You'd basically be a live in prostitute, I'm sure eventually you'd be asked/told to entertain a specail business associate or five. Are you okay with that?
> 
> If you do decide to do this, even the two week trial, negotiate Everything. Counter every offer, she's a business women, she'll be lowballing every offer, if she offers 10 tell her you want 25. Do not settle for the first offer.
> 
> I wouldn't want my daughter to do this, but is encourage my sister to! Of course is want to be the agent for 20% !


To answer you first question. It was a 15-18 minute ride and she only tipped me $5...so I don't know if I should be discouraged by that.

I like the way you think I was also thinking of just doing the trials as well just for those shopping sprees. A lot of those designer clothes are in the thousands of dollars that I might be able to sell some and make a pretty good profit out of it.

Jumping teams in the long term? Well, what if you end up liking it? Might not be as complicated as you think 

She looks younger than her age and physically she is attractive...but the emotional part I question. She's a type A person and I'm a type B, this is the complicated part.

A living in prostitute?  I'm sure I will have a nicer title than that. I'm thinking maybe executive assistant? As long as I'm getting paid or something beneficial in return I'll be okay with entertaining someone else ( you know just for the experience of it)

Hahaha! Classic throwing you sister under the bus


----------



## PrestonT

DamseLinDistresS said:


> To answer you first question. It was a 15-18 minute ride and she only tipped me $5...so I don't know if I should be discouraged by that.
> 
> I like the way you think I was also thinking of just doing the trials as well just for those shopping sprees. A lot of those designer clothes are in the thousands of dollars that I might be able to sell some and make a pretty good profit out of it.
> 
> Jumping teams in the long term? Well, what if you end up liking it? Might not be as complicated as you think
> 
> She looks younger than her age and physically she is attractive...but the emotional part I question. She's a type A person and I'm a type B, this is the complicated part.
> 
> A living in prostitute?  I'm sure I will have a nicer title than that. I'm thinking maybe executive assistant? As long as I'm getting paid or something beneficial in return I'll be okay with entertaining someone else ( you know just for the experience of it)
> 
> Hahaha! Classic throwing you sister under the bus


If she's Type A and you're Type B, you are a perfect match for your new dominatrix.


----------



## hulksmash

Sounds like a very tempting offer. Tell her to double your total income from both Uber and your regular job, plus a spending allowance. Definitely protect yourself with a contract. Let her know if you're not willing to perform sexual favors for anyone except her, or anyone else you are comfortable with. I don't know about your other job but you can come back to Uber anytime...anything that provides an alternative to driving Uber should be seen as a blessing.

Once you are well off, you don't have to Uber on those days that's it's slow or your otherwise not feeling it. But make sure to still give that 5 star service


----------



## Rakos

I agree with all so far...

Butt...keep the Uber gig...

That's your independence...

Rakos


----------



## Trafficat

This includes pay? Beyond just a place to live and free food and clothes? Do you get time off where you can leave the home and do fun things you want to do or work on hobbies/projects, even drive for Uber?


----------



## Merc7186

This CEO is clearly a lesbian but if she is in such a high powered position, forcing people to things that she wants is just in her nature.

If you do go through with this, I don't care how well you 'lick the kittie', she is gonna toss your ass out on the road side in less than 6 months...then you are homeless and jobless. Think about it...


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Hahaha! Classic throwing you sister under the bus


Lol.. no, actually I'm pretty protective of my sister, well I was when we were younger. I just meant that I'd approve of it. My daughter, I want her to be the one making the offer.

Prostitute was probably a bit strong, but there would definitely be some morals shuffling to be done.

Get her to pay your mortgage/rent plus bills for the month plus fill your closet. Maybe you just found your sugar mamma. She probably works 10-14 hours a day, she'll sleep 5-8, showers, earing, the gym... tjere won't be a lot of .... kitty time. I'm my mind there will but... realistically how much idle time do you think she'd actually have?

Go for it.



PrestonT said:


> If she's Type A and you're Type B, you are a perfect match for your new dominatrix.


50 shades of pink


----------



## Uberingdude

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or losing weight...just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


I smell featured thread!

In any case---you got her photo?


----------



## rideshareMN

B T E !

even though I assume Damsel is a 60-year-old bald, fat dude living in his mom's basement, I enjoy the escapism of a well told yarn


----------



## POOLKiller

First, we need to work out the financials. Upfront and in cash. If it smells good, eating ***** shouldn’t be an issue. 

Money first.


----------



## wk1102

rideshareMN said:


> B T E !
> 
> even though I assume Damsel is a 60-year-old bald, fat dude living in his mom's basement, I enjoy the escapism of a well told yarn


A man I respect very much and have known a long time once told me, never let the truth get in the way of a good story.



Uberingdude said:


> I smell featured thread!


I was thinking of a different scent.


----------



## DocT

Beginning to sound like a front for sex trafficking. Lavish you with designer wardrobe, a home, food, etc. She will send someone to pick you up. ??? Training to be a high end escort.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Uberingdude said:


> In any case---you got her photo?


I got her full name in the business card. Upon googling her name, there is a picture of her that showed up somewhere online. I can't disclose the name/photo because I think it might go against privacy rules otherwise I would be happy to share it with you...there must be another way?


----------



## Jtdub

I actually believe Saduber's stories more than this one and that is hard to do.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Trafficat said:


> This includes pay? Beyond just a place to live and free food and clothes? Do you get time off where you can leave the home and do fun things you want to do or work on hobbies/projects, even drive for Uber?


She briefly mentioned something about an allowance but no further details. The time off and leaving the home has not been discussed. She said absolutely no work, meaning no more driving for Uber. I will basically be a "stay at home wife"


----------



## Cableguynoe

What if after all the measuring and talking about how successful she is and what she plans on using you for and what she will buy you if you lose weight you hit her with
"I have two kids. Can I bring them"?


----------



## Pesty

I've been driving in San Diego for 10 months with over 2k rides now at all hours of the day and have yet to get any riders even remotely close to all the ones who end up in these weekly stories. I just don't see this town having that many issues week to week, 

It's like watching a crime drama show based in a small town with a new crazy adventure every week that gets solved in 43 minutes.


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> She briefly mentioned something about an allowance but no further details. The time off and leaving the home has not been discussed. She said absolutely no work, meaning no more driving for Uber. I will basically be a "stay at home wife"


Contract, get it in writing. And do not accept the 1st offer!

Have an amount in mind that would make you seriously want to say yes. Figure out what that number is and soon.
Give her a call, ask for some #s, get an idea what she's thinking. Maybe she is not even going to be close to whst you need.

Take advantage of the trial offer though. You can always leave after a day or 2.

Do it.


----------



## sellkatsell44

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or losing weight...just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Burberry no.
Hermes yes, but only birkin, Constance or kelly...cdc, Kelly double tour or any jewelry in gold/white gold works.
Prada nah.
Armani heck no.
Chanel, only classic tweed rtw, lace, or the quilted bags.
Gucci heck yes.
Versace ew.

Ask for Celine, brunello cucinelli, dries van noten or fendi, Loewe, goyard, Balenciaga, jmendel...

Make sure you get her terms in writing. Any of those gifts can't be taken back...start off with a birkin, preferably ostrich or croc if she wants you to lose the 20lbs and she's serious about this. All that work is worth a birkin at the very least.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

If you do go for it and you stick with what I tell you to get from her, I guarantee you won't regret it even if she dumps you in six months like another member inferred.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

sellkatsell44 said:


> Burberry no.
> Hermes yes, but only birkin, Constance or kelly...cdc, Kelly double tour or any jewelry in gold/white gold works.
> Prada nah.
> Armani heck no.
> Chanel, only classic tweed rtw, lace, or the quilted bags.
> Gucci heck yes.
> Versace ew.
> 
> Ask for Celine, brunello cucinelli, dries van noten or fendi, Loewe, goyard, Balenciaga, jmendel...
> 
> Make sure you get her terms in writing. Any of those gifts can't be taken back...start off with a birkin, preferably ostrich or croc if she wants you to lose the 20lbs and she's serious about this. All that work is worth a birkin at the very least.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide.
> 
> If you do go for it and you stick with what I tell you to get from her, I guarantee you won't regret it even if she dumps you in six months like another member inferred.


Haha, yes! I was already looking at some Hermes Birkin bags. Balenciaga not really my style. J. mendel definitely! I'm still looking at others you mentioned and others not on her list. As far as being dumped after 6 months I couldn't agree with you more no regrets, worth it!


----------



## Lyle

You should give up driving and become a full time writer on novels and short stories. Your stories are fantastic and entertaining to read.


----------



## Fargle

PrestonT said:


> I had a ****** try to give me a neck massage.
> 
> Close enough?


Mmm... when I feel like I need a massage, components of an automobile drive train really hit the spot. I think I'll rub my back with a diff next time.


----------



## Cableguynoe

sellkatsell44 said:


> Burberry no.
> Hermes yes, but only birkin, Constance or kelly...cdc, Kelly double tour or any jewelry in gold/white gold works.
> Prada nah.
> Armani heck no.
> Chanel, only classic tweed rtw, lace, or the quilted bags.
> Gucci heck yes.
> Versace ew.
> 
> Ask for Celine, brunello cucinelli, dries van noten or fendi, Loewe, goyard, Balenciaga, jmendel...
> 
> Make sure you get her terms in writing. Any of those gifts can't be taken back...start off with a birkin, preferably ostrich or croc if she wants you to lose the 20lbs and she's serious about this. All that work is worth a birkin at the very least.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide.
> 
> If you do go for it and you stick with what I tell you to get from her, I guarantee you won't regret it even if she dumps you in six months like another member inferred.





DamseLinDistresS said:


> Haha, yes! I was already looking at some Hermes Birkin bags. Balenciaga not really my style. J. mendel definitely! I'm still looking at others you mentioned and others not on her list. As far as being dumped after 6 months I couldn't agree with you more no regrets, worth it!


So my coach wallet... Not impressive?


----------



## Grahamcracker

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or losing weight...just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Easy no for me but hey, to each their own. There's no telling what she will have you doing and if she expects you to do something your not comfortable with, she could fire you. Job security could be more fragile than driving for Uber.

It's sounds like an interesting chapter in life and hey, there's always Yolo. Good luck with any option you choose. Maybe try it for a week and see if it's for you. Lol


----------



## sellkatsell44

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Haha, yes! I was already looking at some Hermes Birkin bags. Balenciaga not really my style. J. mendel definitely! I'm still looking at others you mentioned and others not on her list. As far as being dumped after 6 months I couldn't agree with you more no regrets, worth it!


Bal motor bags are timeless now, although I'm not thinking wear for long, I mean you can keep the stuff I guess...I'm thinking what would get you the resell value.



Cableguynoe said:


> So my coach wallet... Not impressive?


Bridge brand. Mulberry wasn't that much cooler. It used to be good quality leather but since 07, it's been decent, and now the price doesn't reflect the value imho. Leather isn't as thick and luscious as it used to be although sometimes you can find gems.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Lyle said:


> You should give up driving and become a full time writer on novels and short stories. Your stories are fantastic and entertaining to read.


There's just one problem with that. How would I gain the experiences to have the material to write about?


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> There's just one problem with that. How would I get the experiences to have material to write about?


From your time with lesbisn Dominatrix CEO of course


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

wk1102 said:


> From your time with lesbisn Dominatrix CEO of course


Lol! Good point


----------



## Irishjohn831

What’s next, probed by Aliens ?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Irishjohn831 said:


> What's next, probed by Aliens ?


Communists


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Cableguynoe said:


> What if after all the measuring and talking about how successful she is and what she plans on using you for and what she will buy you if you lose weight you hit her with
> "I have two kids. Can I bring them"?


I think this will pretty much ruin my chances


----------



## Cableguynoe

sellkatsell44 said:


> Bridge brand. Mulberry wasn't that much cooler. It used to be good quality leather but since 07, it's been decent, and now the price doesn't reflect the value imho. Leather isn't as thick and luscious as it used to be although sometimes you can find gems.


Quality? Pfft!

I have two sisters, my wife and a very materialistic sister in law that lived with us many years. 
It's not about quality. It's about the name. 
It's about what the Kardashians are wearing.

I have witnessed several thousands being spent on one little bag without a minute of research into quality.
But hey, it looked good.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Grahamcracker said:


> Easy no for me but hey, to each their own.


How do you do it? It's beyond me haha. You wouldn't be tempted, not even a little bit?



Grahamcracker said:


> There's no telling what she will have you doing and if she expects you to do something your not comfortable with, she could fire you. Job security could be more fragile than driving for Uber.


There's a lot of things I will tolerate. It has to be something extremely disturbing or utterly disgusting to make me uncomfortable  but job security is highly questionable, one star and I'm out the door.



Grahamcracker said:


> It's sounds like an interesting chapter in life and hey, there's always Yolo. Good luck with any option you choose. Maybe try it for a week and see if it's for you. Lol


Yolo is the only reason I'm considering this once in a lifetime offer It might be worth a try, don't knock it till you rock it...I guess


----------



## I.P.Daily

sellkatsell44 said:


> Burberry no.
> Hermes yes, but only birkin, Constance or kelly...cdc, Kelly double tour or any jewelry in gold/white gold works.
> Prada nah.
> Armani heck no.
> Chanel, only classic tweed rtw, lace, or the quilted bags.
> Gucci heck yes.
> Versace ew.
> 
> Ask for Celine, brunello cucinelli, dries van noten or fendi, Loewe, goyard, Balenciaga, jmendel.


I am, modestly speaking, very good at knowing the various perfumes just by smell.

My pax are impressed when I play the 'guess the perfume' and get 100% correct .... And a tip.

I go to the big stores and do blind tests (close my eyes, get a spray) and guess the perfume.
"Ahhh, that smells like Poison to me"
"Ahhh, that smells like Old Spice to me"

The last time I guessed only 2 out of 3 correctly. She told me that the one I got wrong was called Come To Me. So I told her it did not smell like Come to me.

I guess I am not that good after all.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Cableguynoe said:


> Quality? Pfft!
> 
> I have two sisters, my wife and a very materialistic sister in law that lived with us many years.
> It's not about quality. It's about the name.
> It's about what the Kardashians are wearing.
> 
> I have witnessed several thousands being spent on one little bag without a minute of research into quality.
> But hey, it looked good.


For me it's about the quality when it comes to coach, it certainly isn't the name.

Kardashians? I'm a bit sad that she got on the Birkin train but I wouldn't buy something "she" discovered, I've been a fan of Hermes before she even heard of it and I'll be a fan if anything ever usurps it.

I've never watched an episode of keeping up with K.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> How do you do it? It's beyond me haha. You wouldn't be tempted, not even a little bit?
> 
> There's a lot of things I will tolerate. It has to be something extremely disturbing or utterly disgusting to make me uncomfortable  but job security is highly questionable, one star and I'm out the door.
> 
> Yolo is the only reason I'm considering this once in a lifetime offer It might be worth a try, don't knock it till you rock it


I once had an old man sweep me off my feet literally, saying he can take me to Singapore, Thailand, etc...but I can't deal with being a sugar daddy even if he was very sweet and flirty. I had another really cool as a cucumber tell me he was "disappointed" I didn't take up with him because he was Israel rich, whatever that means.

I'll take a broke college student with a brilliant mind, playful soul and good heart over someone I'm not 1) physically attracted to 2) decades older then me and 3) have nothing in common with

Don't get me wrong, I'm a peasant with really good tastes...

I just also find I can make do with a few good pieces rather then hundreds of not so good pieces, and in the end... a really well made pair of shoes would cost the same if not less then ten pairs of rack brought shoes.

You can walk away from money even if you're broke if you have a clear idea of what you want, what you're willing to sacrifice or not, for the sake of material goods.

That said, I have no judgment against anyone, particularly those who do. More power to you.



I.P.Daily said:


> I am, modestly speaking, very good at knowing the various perfumes just by smell.
> 
> My pax are impressed when I play the 'guess the perfume' and get 100% correct .... And a tip.
> 
> I go to the big stores and do blind tests (close my eyes, get a spray) and guess the perfume.
> "Ahhh, that smells like Poison to me"
> "Ahhh, that smells like Old Spice to me"
> 
> The last time I guessed only 2 out of 3 correctly. She told me that the one I got wrong was called Come To Me. So I told her it did not smell like Come to me.
> 
> I guess I am not that good after all.


I used to be like this with clothes.

Lately I've been more about travel then clothes so I haven't kept up religiously.

One time, I was visiting my friend at his business, and a door to door sales woman came in...and when she was done pitching to my friend I commented on her top, saying cute top of course, did you get it at "?" and even though it wasn't a distingushable top e.g. not couture, rtw or even a bridge brand, but really more of the express, gap, banana, jcrew, etc...I guessed right. She was shocked because it wasn't current. It was maybe about a year and a half since it debuted on the sales floor? My friend just laughed.


----------



## Grahamcracker

DamseLinDistresS said:


> How do you do it? It's beyond me haha.




















DamseLinDistresS said:


> You wouldn't be tempted, not even a little bit?


Intrigued but not tempted. Always curious what lengths people will go to.


DamseLinDistresS said:


> There's a lot of things I will tolerate.


Liiiiike?


DamseLinDistresS said:


> It has to be something extremely disturbing or utterly disgusting to make me uncomfortable


Liiiike?


DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yolo is the only reason I'm considering this once in a lifetime offer It might be worth a try, don't knock it till you rock it


I couldn't agree more but please be careful. Sometimes I read your posts and I feel like I'm watching a horror movie where a scared/nervous female walks into a known haunted house and at any moment Jason/Krueger/Chucky pops out with his machete/claws/knife.

I need to stop watching horror movies.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Grahamcracker said:


> Intrigued but not tempted. Always curious what lengths people will go to.
> 
> Liiiiike?
> 
> Liiiike?
> 
> I couldn't agree more but please be careful. Sometimes I read your posts and I feel like I'm watching a horror movie where a scared/nervous female walks into a known haunted house and at any moment Jason/Krueger/Chucky pops out with his machete/claws/knife.
> 
> I need to stop watching horror movies.


Picture is a no show! How do I collect this fee? 

It really amazes me sometimes at the lengths people are willing to go to. Scary and crazy how I have slowly become one of these people

I don't know if it will be highly appropriate to talk abut these things here but I'll give you a small hint, my body can tolerate high levels of pain. As far as the things I find disturbing or disgusting I'm afraid I can't say them here.

Oh, wow! I didn't think I fit that victim role extremely well for all these horror movies you mentioned. I saw myself as the protagonist but I can see it now the way you're looking at it from the outside

Don't stop watching horror movies. I love horror movies and this is the perfect time of the year to do so


----------



## ChortlingCrison

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or losing weight...just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Arm candy? That's the first time I ever heard/read that one.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

rideshareMN said:


> B T E !
> 
> even though I assume Damsel is a 60-year-old bald, fat dude living in his mom's basement, I enjoy the escapism of a well told yarn


Actually Damsel is an honorably discharged Marine. I was hoping for more stories about her service since travel is usually required nowadays in the military. But all her stories seem really fictitious for a retired jarhead.


----------



## Spotscat




----------



## nowherefast

Wow...cool story bro....only question now is....Is SadUber Damsel or is Damsel SadUber.....great entertaining fictional stories either way, thank you



DamseLinDistresS said:


> There's just one problem with that. How would I gain the experiences to have the material to write about?


Same way you do it now...


----------



## wk1102

I just had a thought...

Perhaps you should experiment with a woman, like now, just to make sure you're up for this. If you video it and send me a copy, and this goes against my morals, id be willing to watch it and give you any feedback/advice i can.


----------



## Koolbreze

Sounds like another late night airport pit fantasy in the back of the lot.


----------



## PrestonT

DamseLinDistresS said:


> my body can tolerate high levels of pain.


Marry me.


----------



## Uberingdude

Uberingdude said:


> I smell featured thread!


Featured thread baby! First predicted here.


----------



## MonkeyTOES

I say go for it! You live once and she seems she will take care of you nicely.


----------



## Santa

Watch out. It smells like a front for sex trafficking no matter what it says on the business card.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

wk1102 said:


> I just had a thought...
> 
> Perhaps you should experiment with a woman, like now, just to make sure you're up for this. If you video it and send me a copy, and this goes against my morals, id be willing to watch it and give you any feedback/advice i can.


----------



## hulksmash

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I think this will pretty much ruin my chances


Make sure you can get your one Uber shorty ride a month in so you can stay active if and when you do have to come back


----------



## BigBadDriver

Uberingdude said:


> I smell featured thread!


I smell something too. But it's a scent other than "featured thread".


----------



## SEAL Team 5

BigBadDriver said:


> I smell something too. But it's a scent other than "featured thread".


I can't believe that the forum fell for this crap enough to become a featured thread. You would think that falling for the Uber crap of "make great money, be your own boss" should have taught well enough.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

When I was attending a community college the school job placement office sent me to interview for a position as a live-in chauffeur for a doctor who lived near the campus. The sullen, effeminate young fellow who answered the door I found out later was being terminated. The doctor asked me a few questions and then suggested that I drive him a couple of days later to an upscale restaurant where we would continue the interview over lunch. In part I believe it was his way of checking not only my driving but also my table manners and conversational skills. I think it became obvious to both of us that what he had in mind wasn't my cup of tea, but we had a polite exchange about his background and what my interests were. Still, it was good experience in interviewing prospective employers.
In the OP's case, it sounds like the lady is being up front about what she is offering, and what she expects in return. But I wouldn't advise any young woman I might know ( I have a granddaughter who will soon be 21) to get involved in this kind of arrangement. Just my two cents' worth.


----------



## Friendly Jack

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or losing weight...just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


You should be writing for fiction magazines, not this site. Who's going to play games for $$$ now with that guy you wrote about a couple weeks ago? I am very skeptical of both stories.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Actually Damsel is an honorably discharged Marine. I was hoping for more stories about her service since travel is usually required nowadays in the military. But all her stories seem really fictitious for a retired jarhead.


I think stories about my service is best shared with those who I served with,fellow Marines. If you were in the service as well, I think you'd understand that.

Looking back we can laugh about our time served and share mutual flashback memories with our own but for most civilians it would be something that they can't understand or relate to.

Everyone here (UP) for the most part share something in common...Uber/Lyft.

Even though our experiences differ, we can relate in some ways to similar things that has happened to all of us, no-shows, rude pax, annoying drive-thru runs, 1 star rating, etc...

Just because my experiences are not yours doesn't make them any less real. We have different backgrounds and even genders...what you experience will always be different than what I experience.

Some people get opportunities in life because of who they are or based on their looks... even though it should be more about someone's accomplishments it isn't necessarily always the case.


----------



## hulksmash

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I think stories about my service is best shared with those who I served with,fellow Marines. If you were in the service as well, I think you'd understand that.
> 
> We can laugh about our time served looking back and have mutual flashback memories with our own but for most civilians it would be something that they can't understand or relate to.
> 
> Everyone here (UP) for the most part share something in common...Uber/Lyft.
> 
> Even though our experiences differ, we can relate in some ways to similar things that has happened to all of us, no-shows, rude pax, annoying drive-thru runs, 1 star rating, etc...


 You can share with me, I'm a fellow devil dog


----------



## MadePenniesToday

Is damsel a UberX driver?


----------



## corniilius

TLDR

Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## PrestonT

MadePenniesToday said:


> Is damsel a UberX driver?


She is part of a new service called UberCompanion


----------



## chamomiami

if you accept the offer .. have some Halls handy just in case you have to take care of kitty .. she will like that.


----------



## DocT

Santa said:


> Watch out. It smells like a front for sex trafficking no matter what it says on the business card.





DocT said:


> Beginning to sound like a front for sex trafficking. Lavish you with designer wardrobe, a home, food, etc. She will send someone to pick you up. ??? Training to be a high end escort.


----------



## corniilius

MadePenniesToday said:


> Is damsel a UberX driver?


She is a model pulled from the internet to create a fake profile for a would be Writer. At least, that's what I'm sticking too until convinced otherwise. Some people even think the her and Sad Uber are the same person.

Doesn't she already get paid $200 to play?


----------



## SEAL Team 5

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I think stories about my service is best shared with those who I served with,fellow Marines. If you were in the service as well, I think you'd understand that.


I was just wondering if you had a story about actions unbecoming of an officer whether it be male or female against you? The Marines are the most uncommon armed force for a female, so I'm curious to know if you were ever approached by a superior as much as you post about getting hit on by pax? You have posted two pretty in depth stories in two weeks, so I'm sure you have some really good ones about a Colonel or a Base Commander hitting on you in your minimum 3 years of service.


----------



## PrestonT

It was a different generation, but when I was in, WMs were the most sexually liberated women I had ever met. I don't mean they were pros, I mean they were fully in charge of their sexuality, and unapologetic for their choices, no matter what those choices were. I was in a very mixed-company unit, and never got wind in 7 years of inappropriate conduct toward a WM by a superior NCO or officer. Even in the 1980s, mistreating women was seen as a guaranteed career death blow.


----------



## corniilius

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I was just wondering if you had a story about actions unbecoming of an officer whether it be male or female against you? The Marines are the most uncommon armed force for a female, so I'm curious to know if you were ever approached by a superior as much as you post about getting hit on by pax? You have posted two pretty in depth stories in two weeks, so I'm sure you have some really good ones about a Colonel or a Base Commander hitting on you in your minimum 3 years of service.


All of the female Marines I came across were tough. They carried themselves with an air of respect and self confidence. They are held in higher regard out here on the West Coast then anywhere else. Haven't attempted to bed any down, because I simply won't go there. Call it a matter of respect.


----------



## UberLaLa

Well....there is this~

_Darya Nikolayevna Saltykova (Russian: Дарья Николаевна Салтыкова; née Ivanova; 1730 - December 27, 1801), commonly known as Saltychikha (Russian: Салтычиха; IPA: [səltɨˈt͡ɕixə]), was a Russian *noblewoman**,* sadist, and serial killer from Moscow, who became notorious for torturing and *killing more than one hundred of her serfs*, mostly women and girls. Saltykova has been compared to the earlier Hungarian"Blood Countess", Elizabeth Báthory, who committed similar crimes in her castle against servant girls and local serfs._

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darya_Nikolayevna_Saltykova


----------



## Plato

Yeah, not buying it. Next!



sellkatsell44 said:


> Bal motor bags are timeless now, although I'm not thinking wear for long, I mean you can keep the stuff I guess...I'm thinking what would get you the resell value.
> 
> Bridge brand. Mulberry wasn't that much cooler. It used to be good quality leather but since 07, it's been decent, and now the price doesn't reflect the value imho. Leather isn't as thick and luscious as it used to be although sometimes you can find gems.


That's true. I found a leather jacket at the Goodwill once that was better quality than an Italian jacket I picked up at the mall. Stuff was just made better back then.


----------



## Pesty

corniilius said:


> She is a model pulled from the internet to create a fake profile for a would be Writer. At least, that's what I'm sticking too until convinced otherwise. Some people even think the her and Sad Uber are the same person.
> 
> Doesn't she already get paid $200 to play?


Sad has audio of his adventures so we can listen along.

If DamseLinDistresS wants to join me for lunch one of the days we can confirm her identity.. being that she never posts in the San Diego section we have never had the chance to meet her.. yet.


----------



## Jc.

Hey! If you don't stroke that deal, tell her I'm willing to motorboat the 7 lifes out of that kitten


----------



## littlemissmaya

would have been too good to be true until you mentioned you had to lose +20lbs.. unless you're willing to do all the dieting and exercise in the timeframe required.

sounds like a good gig and if i had the right measurements and the looks for her to work with, i would have considered it.. except i'm not always good with authority!


----------



## crookedhalo

Give me her number, I've been looking for a sugar momma


----------



## wk1102

corniilius said:


> She is a model pulled from the internet to create a fake profile for a would be Writer. At least, that's what I'm sticking too until convinced otherwise. Some people even think the her and Sad Uber are the same person.
> 
> Doesn't she already get paid $200 to play?


----------



## SadUber

corniilius said:


> Some people even think the her and Sad Uber are the same person


That means I got 8 featured threads!!


----------



## Brian G.

Devaluing yourself is your choose. It doesn't sound like she was offering much money besides a place to stay, food and some clothes.


----------



## Smashup

Tom Cruise once asked me to do the same damn thing. Actually though, worked out pretty well. I say go for it.


----------



## corniilius

Richard Gere made a similar offer, but I had to draw the line when he started talking about rodents.


----------



## PrestonT

I believe DiD is a person. Who drives. In San Diego.

But I also believe that she is writing these (very entertaining) stories to yank at our collective preconceived notions about women.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich

Blayhha Mooha, kak eti Amerikashki lubyat nashih Ruskih devachik.

It doesn't take much skill to do what this woman is asking you to do. Once this women gets tired of you, or you're no longer the ideal weight and age, or you do something that pisses her off, you're gone! You think she will give you a job reference? You're basically going to be a live in housemaid/prostitute.

My cousin Marina did something after a year 1/2 after coming here from from Ukraine in 2007. I was trying to get her to stay in school and continue her English classes, I even tutored her on weekends, but she instead found some rich guy in Chicago and became his personal professional arm candy/high class hooker. After 5 years, this guy traded her in for a newer, younger model. No compensation, just a gas card and a car that was still in his name, and she got to keep all the crap he bought her.

Now my cousin is in her early thirties, overweight, lives by herself with a dog and a cat, no husband, no kids, and her job now is a home attendant for an old Jewish couple from Uzbekistan that she has to drive in her own car to doctors appointments and grocery shopping. She doesn't have to suck old rich guy d+ck anymore, but she does have to clean up old people sh+t now.

I don't talk to her much anymore, because I have no respect for her. My mother fills me in from time to time on her life.

Devushka, have some self worth and forget about this woman. You're just a thing to her to use and abuse.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

corniilius said:


> Richard Gere made a similar offer, but I had to draw the line when he started talking about rodents.


----------



## corniilius

wk1102 said:


> View attachment 166496


Not convinced.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

You are an excellent storyteller. Good luck with your decision. Before you agree to the trial period do your due diligence and run some checks on her to verify a few things that she claims (internet/background check/social media sites/place of employment/residence) to protect yourself. Then when you made the decision like others stated, negotiate terms and clarify every detail, because she is that type of person. Just watch out for the details. 
I couldnt do it personally if it was a Male/male situation. Im just not attracted to men. Regardless, watch your arse, cause you know she will be. 

happy motoring!


----------



## Plato

corniilius said:


> Not convinced.


I thought she was a Marine. No graduation pic?


----------



## corniilius

Plato said:


> I thought she was a Marine. No graduation pic?


You might be on to something there.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Some thoughts:


She sounds like a narcissist at the very least. She will constantly set unreasonable expectations and punish / condemn you for it. It won't be easy and she will psychologically abuse you. For example, right off the bat she set a "challenging" weight loss regime and completely controlled the conversation. Literally taking out a measuring tape to measure you like livestock!
If it smells like cologne leave it alone, if it smells like fish eat all you wish.

Now, is SadUber gonna toss old George's salad to top you or not? We will see.


----------



## PrestonT

I don't have my graduation pic from the Marines. I don't find it unusual that anyone may not have theirs.


----------



## corniilius

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> 
> She sounds like a narcissist at the very least. She will constantly set unreasonable expectations and punish / condemn you for it. It won't be easy and she will psychologically abuse you. For example, right off the bat she set a "challenging" weight loss regime and completely controlled the conversation.
> If it smells like cologne leave it alone, if it smells like fish eat all you wish.
> 
> Now, is SadUber gonna toss old George's salad to top you or not? We will see.


That will truly make him sad, unless that's what he's into. You never know with these lifeling bachelors.


----------



## htboston

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


say hi to me so my life can be complete!


----------



## SadUber

Damsel, you're getting hit hard!


----------



## Placebo17

Well I can teach you how to eat for free.


----------



## Rakos

Placebo17 said:


> Well I can teach you how to eat for free.


You haven't lived...

Till you've been...

Monkeyed around with...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

This is what you will be dealing with:
Regret that the video quality is so poor.






*Everyone sing along with Billy Joel*

Its just a fantasy, whoa oh ooh.


----------



## Cynergie

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend.
> .....
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."


Hit up that @$$ you silly knucklehead pup. 

Especially if her high maintenance @$$ is going to be paying you $35/hr plus tips.

Btw: are your whip, ball gag, and handcuffs free? Or did she expect those as another driver freebie perk? 

Because if the latter is the case, all bets are off. Kick the cheap @$$ **** ho to the curb and move on. 

There are lots more fish like her in the sea


----------



## UberC00L

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.


Lol silly girl! If this is your view on life you might be disappointed when that kitty makes a mess and you have to clean it up


----------



## wk1102

corniilius said:


> Not convinced.


Does it matter?


----------



## corniilius

wk1102 said:


> Does it matter?


No not really. Just wanted to see what the comeback was gonna be.



Cynergie said:


> Hit up that @$$ you silly knucklehead pup.
> 
> Especially if her high maintenance @$$ is going to be paying you $35/hr plus tips.
> 
> Btw: are your whip, ball gag, and handcuffs free? Or did she expect those as another driver freebie perk?
> 
> Because if the latter is the case, all bets are off. Kick the cheap @$$ **** ho to the curb and move on.
> 
> There are lots more fish like her in the sea


Ooh, I love giving oral cat baths.


----------



## tohunt4me

Rakos said:


> How do all these exciting things...
> 
> Seem to happen to you and SadUber...
> 
> Things that happen to me...
> 
> Are much more subtle and not as exciting...
> 
> Butt...then again I am a simian...
> 
> A good banana and a good friend...
> 
> and I'm happy...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 166200


Was just thinking same thing


----------



## Plato

tohunt4me said:


> Was just thinking same thing


For real. I haven't even been here that long and can see through the BS. Some people have overactive imaginations and way too much time on their hands.


----------



## PrestonT

Plato said:


> For real. I haven't even been here that long and can see through the BS. Some people have overactive imaginations and way too much time on their hands.


And they provide a very entertaining service to the forum, giving us all a respite from the nonstop complaints about pay and pax.


----------



## JimKE

I don't know what all the fuss is about on this thread. 

Here in South Florida, "arm candy" requests are more common than charger cord requests during tourist season. Daily during the week, hourly on weekends. Ask Kody, or Jc, or Flacco, or anybody from South Florida. Except dOn.

Arm candy duty is tiresome after a while, but some of it is actually not THAT bad.


----------



## Over/Uber

That feature post photoshop really sucks


----------



## wk1102

JimKE said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about on this thread.
> 
> Here in South Florida, "arm candy" requests are more common than charger cord requests during tourist season. Daily during the week, hourly on weekends. Ask Kody, or Jc, or Flacco, or anybody from South Florida. Except dOn.
> 
> Arm candy duty is tiresome after a while, but some of it is actually not THAT bad.


I get a lot of nose candy requests down here.


----------



## JimKE

wk1102 said:


> I get a lot of nose candy requests down here.


Yeah, right! So why do all the Quebec lovelies always ask me, "So Zheem...do you know a GORgeous driver named Beel?"


----------



## steveK2016

Don't get me wrong, DamseLinDistresS is a beautiful woman but I'm not quiet sure she's arm candy, envy of all at some convention. There's some sexy, exotic models that would fit that bill far better. Maybe she doesnt have the budget for one of those,...

But if this story is real and you have no other obligations, why not? Do it. Uber will still be here if it doesn't work out.


----------



## wk1102

JimKE said:


> Yeah, right! So why do all the Quebec lovelies always ask me, "So Zheem...do you know a GORgeous driver named Beel?"


What can i say, the smell of moth balls just does it for me!


----------



## JimKE

steveK2016 said:


> But if this story is real and you have no other obligations, why not? Do it. Uber will still be here if it doesn't work out.


Absolutely!

And know that Uber has your back if it goes bad!


----------



## Jc.

JimKE said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about on this thread.
> 
> Here in South Florida, "arm candy" requests are more common than charger cord requests during tourist season. Daily during the week, hourly on weekends. Ask Kody, or Jc, or Flacco, or anybody from South Florida. Except dOn.
> 
> Arm candy duty is tiresome after a while, but some of it is actually not THAT bad.


Yo Kodyhead and Flacco they are looking for ya guys











Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> 
> She sounds like a narcissist at the very least. She will constantly set unreasonable expectations and punish / condemn you for it. It won't be easy and she will psychologically abuse you. For example, right off the bat she set a "challenging" weight loss regime and completely controlled the conversation. Literally taking out a measuring tape to measure you like livestock!
> If it smells like cologne leave it alone, if it smells like fish eat all you wish.
> 
> Now, is SadUber gonna toss old George's salad to top you or not? We will see.


Sounds like Uber


----------



## SadUber

Over/Uber said:


> That feature post photoshop really sucks


I'm really good at photo shop. I can redo it if they want.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Say yes and keep us updated... with details. Lots of details. Please and thank you.


----------



## keb

So "Nicole" just randomly carries a tape measure to measure women? Is she a tailor? I really don't think she needed a tape measure to size up your body shape/attractiveness. 

Next, she's taking "Uber X" yet she sending a driver for you? Seriously? LMAO.


----------



## Placebo17

DamseLinDistresS said:


> To answer you first question. It was a 15-18 minute ride and *she only tipped me $5*...so I don't know if I should be discouraged by that.


Really? At least a crisp Benjamin would've made you think about her a little. $5 is an insult. I bet she does this to find cheap lay...



keb said:


> So "Nicole" just randomly carries a tape measure to measure women? Is she a tailor? I really don't think she needed a tape measure to size up your body shape/attractiveness.
> 
> Next, she's taking "Uber X" yet she sending a driver for you? Seriously? LMAO.


Jesus man, play along for crying out loud. SMH...


----------



## Flacco

JimKE said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about on this thread.
> 
> Here in South Florida, "arm candy" requests are more common than charger cord requests during tourist season. Daily during the week, hourly on weekends. Ask Kody, or Jc, or Flacco, or anybody from South Florida. Except dOn.
> 
> Arm candy duty is tiresome after a while, but some of it is actually not THAT bad.


Yeah. O.K. so everyone has a price...Mine is, well, depends on what I have to do...LOL


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Over/Uber said:


> That feature post photoshop really sucks


----------



## Rakos

Rakos said:


> You haven't lived...
> 
> Till you've been...
> 
> Monkeyed around with...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 166541


Don't forget...some people think...

That monkeys are a little higher on the tree...

I don't disagree with that...



steveK2016 said:


> Don't get me wrong, DamseLinDistresS is a beautiful woman but I'm not quiet sure she's arm candy, envy of all at some convention. There's some sexy, exotic models that would fit that bill far better. Maybe she doesnt have the budget for one of those,...
> 
> But if this story is real and you have no other obligations, why not? Do it. Uber will still be here if it doesn't work out.


Ah....you underestimate a woman...

First mistake....elementary actually....

Girls...I got this.....8>)

A woman can transform herself....

Into ANYTHING she wishes....

And that includes monkey girls too...

I'd be willing to bet...

That Damsel could be extremely sexy....

And could fire up anyone...8>)

Ya think...?

Rakos


----------



## Doowop

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


You talk to female pax about Bashing men, then you state men tip you more than women. Right.


----------



## Jtdub

PrestonT said:


> She is part of a new service called UberCompanion


UberEscort


----------



## goneubering

DamseLinDistresS said:


> A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from
> 
> to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


lol

That's one of the funniest things I've read in several years!!!!


----------



## rex jones

basically this would be like a Liberace situation. You would be the Matt Damon character in Behind the Candelabra. Everybody here has seen Behind the Candelabra, haven't they?!?!


----------



## goneubering

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I can't believe that the forum fell for this crap enough to become a featured thread. You would think that falling for the Uber crap of "make great money, be your own boss" should have taught well enough.


You would think!!!!


----------



## Getinmycar

cool story bro...



DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

keb said:


> So "Nicole" just randomly carries a tape measure to measure women? Is she a tailor? I really don't think she needed a tape measure to size up your body shape/attractiveness.
> 
> Next, she's taking "Uber X" yet she sending a driver for you? Seriously? LMAO.


Are you really that surprised she was carrying measuring tape in her purse?

I carry scissors, sewing kit, Reese's chocolate, hair spray, pepper spray, dental floss, tissues, band aids, safety pins, spoon,old movie tickets, socks, 550 cord, tapatío hot sauce, a pair of 3D eyeglasses, pokemon, banana, a hard boiled egg(not sure how that got there), etc...God knows when was the last time I cleaned out my purse

I have given several x rides to airline pilots, doctors, scientist, and even an astronaut...all these people make really good money but yet took an Uber X ride  You must not get out much


----------



## Pesty

Thanks to the way they setup the rider app, you'd be surprised at how many people have no clue to swipe left and see the select and premium option rides. 

I've turned many an X into select riders.


----------



## Jaackil

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Another good short story. Not particularly well written but not bad, you are getting there. You have a wonderful imagination and this one with a lesbian domme twist to it will definately have many of the male drivers salivating to hear more. Well done!


----------



## goneubering

Pesty said:


> If DamseLinDistresS wants to join me for lunch one of the days we can confirm her identity.. being that she never posts in the San Diego section we have never had the chance to meet her.. yet.


And that's exactly how it will remain in my opinion. You're NEVER going to meet her.


----------



## Trafficat

> So "Nicole" just randomly carries a tape measure to measure women? Is she a tailor? I really don't think she needed a tape measure to size up your body shape/attractiveness.


One time I had a tape measure in my pocket and police thought it might be a gun. True story. I wish I could claim it was for measuring women, but it wasn't. I doubt I could get that close!


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I have a few days left to call


Well, what are you going to do?


----------



## UberLaLa

Pesty said:


> Sad has audio of his adventures so we can listen along.
> 
> If DamseLinDistresS wants to join me for lunch one of the days we can confirm her identity.. *being that she never posts in the San Diego section* we have never had the chance to meet her.. yet.


Oh contraire...her first few posts were in the San Diego forum...she moved to our forum when she realized it's _mo betta..._


----------



## Older Chauffeur

UberLaLa said:


> Oh contraire...her first few posts were in the San Diego forum...she moved to our forum when she realized it's _mo betta..._


"Au contraire"mon ami.


----------



## NHDriver

DamseLinDistresS said:


> That's the way I felt after dropping her off. Loss at words and thinking did that just really happened?
> 
> Didn't really thought about it that way(live-in slave), it kind of does feel that way but why would she want to spoil me as well? Then again I might just be a bird in a gilded cage


Why would you want to make yourself dependent on another person? What if she decides in a month she doesn't want you anymore? Why not be her casual gf where you are both equals and if she wants to spoil you so be it. So many things wrong with agreeing to her proposal. But that's jut me!


----------



## corniilius

keb said:


> So "Nicole" just randomly carries a tape measure to measure women? Is she a tailor? I really don't think she needed a tape measure to size up your body shape/attractiveness.
> 
> Next, she's taking "Uber X" yet she sending a driver for you? Seriously? LMAO.


Precisely, too many holes in the story.


----------



## PettyCab

Talk is cheap


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Tryzub Gorinich said:


> Blayhha Mooha, kak eti Amerikashki lubyat nashih Ruskih devachik.
> 
> It doesn't take much skill to do what this woman is asking you to do. Once this women gets tired of you, or you're no longer the ideal weight and age, or you do something that pisses her off, you're gone! You think she will give you a job reference? You're basically going to be a live in housemaid/prostitute.
> 
> My cousin Marina did something after a year 1/2 after coming here from from Ukraine in 2007. I was trying to get her to stay in school and continue her English classes, I even tutored her on weekends, but she instead found some rich guy in Chicago and became his personal professional arm candy/high class hooker. After 5 years, this guy traded her in for a newer, younger model. No compensation, just a gas card and a car that was still in his name, and she got to keep all the crap he bought her.
> 
> Now my cousin is in her early thirties, overweight, lives by herself with a dog and a cat, no husband, no kids, and her job now is a home attendant for an old Jewish couple from Uzbekistan that she has to drive in her own car to doctors appointments and grocery shopping. She doesn't have to suck old rich guy anymore, but she does have to clean up old people sh+t now.
> 
> I don't talk to her much anymore, because I have no respect for her. My mother fills me in from time to time on her life.
> 
> Devushka, have some self worth and forget about this woman. You're just a thing to her to use and abuse.


blagodaryu Vas za teplyye slova

I've been putting all these different scenarios in my head. I know this will likely be only a temporary thing like you say and others have suggested.

Not really sure I want to sacrifice my career(day job) in exchange for some temporary luxeries unless I'm smart about keeping everything I get from her and reselling it later to make a decent profit.

Self worth is subjective. My family doesn't have to know about this...but my bothers will probably feel the same way you do about your cousin if they found out(lose some respect for me).

"You're just a thing to her to use and abuse." Pretty much what the Marines did to me haha, so nothing I can't handle.

Spasibo, chto podelilsya etim


----------



## DocT

Ya ni-panimayu pa-Ruski ochin harasho, but I hope you make the right decision for your own dignity and self-respect.


----------



## PrestonT

I don't understand Russian very good, either!


----------



## UberLaLa

PrestonT said:


> I don't understand Russian very good, either!


Well, if you want a shot with DiD you better learn some...


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Doowop said:


> You talk to female pax about Bashing men, then you state men tip you more than women. Right.


I'm not the one that starts these conversations about bashing men. It's usually my female pax's that do and I just go along with it.

We have a mutual understandings and I may add a few words in there that adds more fuel to the fire.

It's a bit contagious and fun sometimes but I don't necessarily want to bash men or are necessarily my views entirely (at least most of the times)


----------



## PrestonT

UberLaLa said:


> Well, if you want a shot with DiD you better learn some...


Doragaya moia, Ya lyublyu Tebya. Celui menya, sashi moi hui.

I'm working on it.


----------



## UberLaLa

PrestonT said:


> Doragaya moia, Ya lyublyu Tebya. Celui menya, sashi moi hui.
> 
> I'm working on it.


*HOORAH!!!*



DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm not the one that starts these conversations about bashing men. It's usually my female pax's that do and I just go along with it.
> 
> We have a mutual understandings and I may add a few words in there that adds more fuel to the fire.
> 
> It's a bit contagious and fun sometimes but I don't necessarily want to bash men or are necessarily my views entirely (at least most of the times)


You know the saying...well okay that one isn't the one...but something like _Bros before . . 's_


----------



## DocT

PrestonT said:


> Doragaya moia, Ya lyublyu Tebya. Celui menya, sashi moi hui.
> 
> I'm working on it.


I understand that, unfortunately. Good luck to you! PrestonT vs. SadUber


----------



## BigBadDriver

UberLaLa said:


> Well, if you want a shot with DiD you better learn some...


Really? I thought it just took some cash and clothes.


----------



## PrestonT

BigBadDriver said:


> Really? I thought it just took some cash and clothes.


LMAO. Where the hell is an Uber driver gonna get that kind of cash? It's like telling McD's employees that all they need to pull the babes is a sweet brand new Range Rover.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

PrestonT said:


> Doragaya moia, Ya lyublyu Tebya. Celui menya, sashi moi hui.
> 
> I'm working on it.


----------



## UberLaLa

DamseLinDistresS said:


>


Okay, gigs up! Not a word of Russian in that video


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

UberLaLa said:


> You know the saying...well okay that one isn't the one...but something like _Bros before . . 's_


Yes, I've heard this way too many times unfortunately picking up these drunk bros late at night from bars. Some are even considerate enough(me being in the car) to change the wording to "Bros before ladies". Heard that a few times, cringe worthy to be honest


----------



## UberLaLa

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yes, I've heard this way too many times unfortunately picking up these drunk bros late at night from bars. Some are even considerate enough(me being in the car) to change the wording to "Bros before ladies". Heard that a few times, cringe worthy to be honest


I was thinking of it in the context of your convo with the ladies...as in you have to go along with them 

How about _Ladies before Shadies _


----------



## Soullust

Females will be quick to say they suck D or eat kitties, but censor their age


----------



## PrestonT

Soullust said:


> Females will be quick to say they suck D or eat kitties, but censor their age


Well that flew in from far left field.


----------



## Over/Uber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 166652


Ooooo, you had to look a little while for that meme, didn't you?


----------



## DenverRose

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Bad idea. Don't do it!


----------



## MrMahogany

Lmao!!! You're an aspiring writer aren't you?


----------



## freddieman

I got offered a BJ by pax......but wrong gender


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

freddieman said:


> I got offered a BJ by pax......but wrong gender


Same, but from the opposite sex


----------



## BillyTheKidd

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


I cannot believe that other posters think this crap is real.


----------



## Rakos

BillyTheKidd said:


> I cannot believe that other posters think this crap is real.


As real as Billy the Kid...8>)

Rakos


----------



## UberLaLa

BillyTheKidd said:


> I cannot believe that other posters think this crap is real.


I can't believe that you don't believe that others believe...


----------



## Rakos

UberLaLa said:


> I can't believe that you don't believe that others believe...


I CAN believe...

That you can't believe...

That he doesn't believe...

That others believe....

Is That believable...?

Rakos


----------



## UberLaLa

Rakos said:


> I CAN believe...
> 
> That you can't believe...
> 
> That he doesn't believe...
> 
> That others believe....
> 
> Is That believable...?
> 
> Rakos


----------



## tunaskeet

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Cool story bro pics or it didn't happen


----------



## itsablackmarket

I don't understand the point of these threads. Is this supposed to be entertaining or something?



freddieman said:


> I got offered a BJ by pax......but wrong gender


Every guy has been offered that. You're not special. I've lost count of how many times that's happened to me.


----------



## freddieman

itsablackmarket said:


> I don't understand the point of these threads. Is this supposed to be entertaining or something?
> 
> Every guy has been offered that. You're not special. I've lost count of how many times that's happened to me.


It's a joke....r u always so negative?


----------



## itsablackmarket

freddieman said:


> It's a joke....r u always so negative?


Yup


----------



## Yulli Yung

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


And, the couple live happily ever after&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## wk1102

freddieman said:


> I got offered a BJ by pax......but wrong gender


Do you have her number, plenty of us like women.


----------



## Spider-Man

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Hi 
I'm not commenting for a like or shock value , but Im genuinely like to offer you the same deal maybe not as extravagant as she can but the same to you. I'm just a normal single guy don't have much to give but my heart . With me you can come an go as you please , and you can still drive when you want . And you don't have to lose weight if you don't want to, I would be fine with your cute ample figure as you are . Heck you can gain with me , be nice to eat out with someone again .& when I can afford it after 30years later we'll go to Rodeo drive or wherever you want from a bag to a Slice. But whatever you choose I hope you have fun atleast with me you can still be yourself . Msg me if interested


----------



## Friendly Jack

PrestonT said:


> She is part of a new service called UberCompanion


...or UberArmCandy.


----------



## sellkatsell44

wk1102 said:


> Well, what are you going to do?


Was this ever answered?!

Not, that I'm going to offer to buy that birkin bag off you if you turn around and resell it.

Maybe, if it's cheaper then my friend's discount (except I don't think it's available on birkins )


----------



## The Gift of Fish

wk1102 said:


> Do you have her number, plenty of us like women.


----------



## wk1102

sellkatsell44 said:


> Was this ever answered?!


No, and I'm getting anxious.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.


This is where I stopped believing in this story....there's no way you could see that she had a high waisted pencil skirt under her blazer. 
Wayyyyyy too descriptive for an uber driver to notice.


----------



## littlemissmaya

IMMA DRIVER said:


> This is where I stopped believing in this story....there's no way you could see that she had a high waisted pencil skirt under her blazer.
> Wayyyyyy too descriptive for an uber driver to notice.


blazer wasn't buttoned up



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Same, but from the opposite sex


i can't believe no-one's picked this up and made an inappropriate comment about it, yet! and if i was a pax in damsel's car, i'd be waaaaaaaay too shy to suggest anything.. but a coffee


----------



## Lolinator

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Plz be more SIRIOUS

This is not ask Ann

From the lolinator

Use ur creative writing for novels


----------



## Rakos

Lolinator said:


> Plz be more SIRIOUS
> 
> This is not ask Ann
> 
> From the lolinator
> 
> Use ur creative writing for novels


Butt...then they wouldn't...

Have time for us monkeys...8>)

Say...have you been reading...

Too many of my posts...?

Your posting style is lookin simian...

Rakos


----------



## Johnny Brick

As a guy I would turn her down nobody's ***** here


----------



## petept

I wouldnt do it. I dont trust people! Sounds way to fishy for me....no thanks


----------



## Cynergie

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Virtue police say: There's a reason why Mdme Mary Jeffries and the unwitting likes of Typhoid Mary earned her pop culture moniker you know.....

Then again, eff the PC police. You should consider getting on this list and joining these famous night walker ladies. You could also make it a side lifetime aspiration to surpass #14 on this list AND while being the 1st female Uber driver to do so....

https://www.ranker.com/list/famous-female-prostitutes/reference


----------



## wk1102

Well?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

sellkatsell44 said:


> Was this ever answered?!
> 
> Not, that I'm going to offer to buy that birkin bag off you if you turn around and resell it.
> 
> Maybe, if it's cheaper then my friend's discount (except I don't think it's available on birkins )





wk1102 said:


> No, and I'm getting anxious.





wk1102 said:


> Well?


I called her back and told her I needed more time. She said there was no more time and she had made it clear I only had a week and that should have been more than enough time to make a decision.

I was frustrated and told her that leaving my current job (a job I've been working for 3 years) it's not a decision I can make in just one week. I said that was a little unreasonable. I also asked her what would happen if I couldn't lose the weigh fast enough, the timeline she gave me.

She didn't cared much about my job concern as she briefly said I could always go back to whatever job I was doing if I wasn't happy with our arrangement (pretty much showing me the door).

And that the consequences for not meeting her weight loss timeline would result in her taking away my weekly allowance (mentioned different type of credit cards I would have) till I showed more progress. She said I would be getting on a scale everyday in front of her.

In addition she would take away a future shopping spree upon reaching a 5lbs mark as part of a "Remedial action" for the future, is what she called it(pretty much a punishment). This meant I wouldn't get a shopping spree because I didn't meet the due date...I would lose on it and would get the next one instead. To me this seemed more like a condition and not really getting spoiled like she said I would.

So...

I came to the conclusion that she was being very unreasonable about my job and my physical expectations. To her it didn't mattered at what cost I got to the desired 120lbs goal weight. I know this was going to take a toll on my body physically and mentally.

No matter how I tried talking to her to see if she would change her tone and expectations, she just wouldn't budge on anything. She insisted that I would be 120lbs or I would not be seen next to her(locking arms) at these events.

This made me feel really bad. My self-esteem suddenly dropped knowing I wasn't going to be good enough for her if I was one pound over 120. I came to the realization that she wanted an anorexic looking girl next to her (as this was her idea of beauty and attractiveness).

Taking her offer was going to make me miserable. Putting my body through extreme measures to satisfy her needs was not worth it. Along with putting my mental health at risk (Uber already does this with some of the terrible pax's I get from time to time).

Talking to her on the phone it seemed to me that the risks outweighed the rewards I would gain from her.

At this moment I question which one would I have been better off with?

Losing my dignity to this woman
Or...
Getting my dignity taken away by some of the pax's that ride in my car.

Sorry to disappoint you sellkatsell44 as I will not have a birkin bag to add to my collection or yours At least not at this time anyway but I'm sure a nice gentlemen here will come along that would make this offer to me in the future...I'm looking at you SadUber or PrestonT 

Preston is already learning Russian just for me, God knows what else he's willing to do for me


----------



## MyOwnUber

To have written so much about another woman being your "Uber arm candy" tells me that you have a little too much time on your hands writing so much nonsense. Since you are also in CA, why not bring up more relevant information such as "What will Uber do for our fees when gas taxes go up in this state beginning next year? A unilateral decision made by our pathetic, never-ran-a-business-his-life, governor called "moon-beam" Jerry Brown!! Happily many in the legislature are fighting this...but you know what a sick joke this state has become. But of course, only a weird story that you have described could originate in this kooky place called California....


----------



## littlemissmaya

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Losing my dignity to this woman


sounds like it is not worth it for this one person who intends to treat you badly anyway

Ты прекрасна



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Or...
> Getting my dignity taken away by some of the pax's that ride in my car.


is it really that bad? move to australia, we get quite a lot of polite, courteous, friendly pax here. although, they don't tip much.


----------



## Spider-Man

DamseLinDistresS said:


> but I'm sure a nice gentlemen here will come along that would make this offer to me in the future..


I could of swore I made this offer earlier


----------



## PrestonT

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I called her back and told her I needed more time. She said there was no more time and she had made it clear I only had a week and that should have been more than enough time to make a decision.
> 
> I was frustrated and told her that leaving my current job (a job I've been working for 3 years) it's not a decision I can make in just one week. I said that was a little unreasonable. I also asked her what would happen if I couldn't lose the weigh fast enough, the timeline she gave me.
> 
> She didn't cared much about my job concern as she briefly said I could always go back to whatever job I was doing if I wasn't happy with our arrangement (pretty much showing me the door).
> 
> And that the consequences for not meeting her weight loss timeline would result in her taking away my weekly allowance (mentioned different type of credit cards I would have) till I showed more progress. She said I would be getting on a scale everyday in front of her.
> 
> In addition she would take away a future shopping spree upon reaching a 5lbs mark as part of a "Remedial action" for the future, is what she called it(pretty much a punishment). This meant I wouldn't get a shopping spree because I didn't meet the due date...I would lose on it and would get the next one instead. To me this seemed more like a condition and not really getting spoiled like she said I would.
> 
> So...
> 
> I came to the conclusion that she was being very unreasonable about my job and my physical expectations. To her it didn't mattered at what cost I got to the desired 120lbs goal weight. I know this was going to take a toll on my body physically and mentally.
> 
> No matter how I tried talking to her to see if she would change her tone and expectations, she just wouldn't budge on anything. She insisted that I would be 120lbs or I would not be seen next to her(locking arms) at these events.
> 
> This made me feel really bad. My self-esteem suddenly dropped knowing I wasn't going to be good enough for her if I was one pound over 120. I came to the realization that she wanted an anorexic looking girl next to her (as this was her idea of beauty and attractiveness).
> 
> Taking her offer was going to make me miserable. Putting my body through extreme measures to satisfy her needs was not worth it. Along with putting my mental health at risk (Uber already does this with some of the terrible pax's I get from time to time).
> 
> Talking to her on the phone it seemed to me that the risks outweighed the rewards I would gain from her.
> 
> At this moment I question which one would I have been better off with?
> 
> Losing my dignity to this woman
> Or...
> Getting my dignity taken away by some of the pax's that ride in my car.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you sellkatsell44 as I will not have a birkin bag to add to my collection or yours At least not at this time anyway but I'm sure a nice gentlemen here will come along that would make this offer to me in the future...I'm looking at you SadUber or PrestonT
> 
> Preston is already learning Russian just for me, God knows what else he's willing to do for me


I'm buying lottery tickets for you, dorogaya!


----------



## getawaycar

Wow sounds like a nice script for a Hollywood movie. Have you considered selling it?
You're a good writer you should consider taking a screenwriting class and get an agent.


----------



## goneubering

Irishjohn831 said:


> What's next, probed by Aliens ?


Don't jump ahead of schedule!!!! Before aliens there will be monthly stories about...

1. Wild reunion with all her Marine buddies.

2. Lost cousin from Russia.

3. Rich businessman from Ukraine.

4. Mexican Mafia.

5. Hollywood movie mogul.

6. Invited to join Halloween party.

7. Famous real football (soccer) player.

THEN the aliens story in June of 2018.


----------



## saucy05

I'm surprised that you are actually entertaining the option. I guess chicks thought process is very different from men. 

If a man approached another man (uber driver) in the same manner, it isn't farfetched that the man could end up in a hospital after getting his ass kicked. But offer a chick some money and glam and she is willing to sell her soul.


----------



## corniilius

SadUber said:


> That means I got 8 featured threads!!


If that's your goal in life, more power to you.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

saucy05 said:


> But offer a chick some money and glam and she is willing to sell her soul.


----------



## UberC00L

corniilius said:


> If that's your goal in life, more power to you.


This is a big accomplishment no reason to tone it down just like our Uber badges that we are so proud of.


----------



## ToughTommy

Take the money in Bitcoin . Take her up on it and sell a few high priced items you find in her closet on eBay. Put a few pieces of jewelry in your pocket.
That's what hookers do. Seriously if someone came at you that hard take them to the carpet no pun intended.
Keep asking for more things and money and put it away. She's been down this road before and likes the power thing and likes the fact that she will hold all the generosity she's given you to over your head. Be a smart hostage


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Spider-Man said:


> Hi
> I'm not commenting for a like or shock value , but Im genuinely like to offer you the same deal maybe not as extravagant as she can but the same to you. I'm just a normal single guy don't have much to give but my heart . With me you can come an go as you please , and you can still drive when you want . And you don't have to lose weight if you don't want to, I would be fine with your cute ample figure as you are . Heck you can gain with me , be nice to eat out with someone again .& when I can afford it after 30years later we'll go to Rodeo drive or wherever you want from a bag to a Slice. But whatever you choose I hope you have fun atleast with me you can still be yourself . Msg me if interested


Sorry boy, but I already got my eyes on a guy who's not interested



Spider-Man said:


> I could of swore I made this offer earlier


Me walking away with my love and affection when they don't reciprocate 









Maybe we can still be friends?


----------



## UberC00L

saucy05 said:


> I'm surprised that you are actually entertaining the option. I guess chicks thought process is very different from men.
> 
> If a man approached another man (uber driver) in the same manner, it isn't farfetched that the man could end up in a hospital after getting his ass kicked. But offer a chick some money and glam and she is willing to sell her soul.


Tell me about it brother. One time I ended up in the hospital because some guy misunderstood me. I rolled down the window and he said hold on I can't find my friend. I told him I guess you haven't heard we swallow guys. That was probably not the best choice of words. I was trying to be funny but this guy punched me straight in the face. Very uncalled for. My lip was pretty swollen and I had to get some stitches on my upper lip


----------



## Spider-Man

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Sorry boy, but I already got my eyes on a guy who's not interested
> 
> Me walking away with my love and affection when they don't reciprocate
> View attachment 167623
> 
> 
> Maybe we can still be friends?


----------



## SadUber

DamseLinDistresS said:


> View attachment 167577


Is that really your hand?



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Sorry boy, but I already got my eyes on a guy who's not interested
> 
> Me walking away with my love and affection when they don't reciprocate
> View attachment 167623
> 
> 
> Maybe we can still be friends?


Hey! I'm interested. It's just I can't make it work at this time.


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I called her back and told her I needed more time. She said there was no more time and she had made it clear I only had a week and that should have been more than enough time to make a decision.
> 
> I was frustrated and told her that leaving my current job (a job I've been working for 3 years) it's not a decision I can make in just one week. I said that was a little unreasonable. I also asked her what would happen if I couldn't lose the weigh fast enough, the timeline she gave me.
> 
> She didn't cared much about my job concern as she briefly said I could always go back to whatever job I was doing if I wasn't happy with our arrangement (pretty much showing me the door).
> 
> And that the consequences for not meeting her weight loss timeline would result in her taking away my weekly allowance (mentioned different type of credit cards I would have) till I showed more progress. She said I would be getting on a scale everyday in front of her.
> 
> In addition she would take away a future shopping spree upon reaching a 5lbs mark as part of a "Remedial action" for the future, is what she called it(pretty much a punishment). This meant I wouldn't get a shopping spree because I didn't meet the due date...I would lose on it and would get the next one instead. To me this seemed more like a condition and not really getting spoiled like she said I would.
> 
> So...
> 
> I came to the conclusion that she was being very unreasonable about my job and my physical expectations. To her it didn't mattered at what cost I got to the desired 120lbs goal weight. I know this was going to take a toll on my body physically and mentally.
> 
> No matter how I tried talking to her to see if she would change her tone and expectations, she just wouldn't budge on anything. She insisted that I would be 120lbs or I would not be seen next to her(locking arms) at these events.
> 
> This made me feel really bad. My self-esteem suddenly dropped knowing I wasn't going to be good enough for her if I was one pound over 120. I came to the realization that she wanted an anorexic looking girl next to her (as this was her idea of beauty and attractiveness).
> 
> Taking her offer was going to make me miserable. Putting my body through extreme measures to satisfy her needs was not worth it. Along with putting my mental health at risk (Uber already does this with some of the terrible pax's I get from time to time).
> 
> Talking to her on the phone it seemed to me that the risks outweighed the rewards I would gain from her.
> 
> At this moment I question which one would I have been better off with?
> 
> Losing my dignity to this woman
> Or...
> Getting my dignity taken away by some of the pax's that ride in my car.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you sellkatsell44 as I will not have a birkin bag to add to my collection  At least not at this time anyway but I'm sure a nice gentlemen here will come along that would make this offer to me in the future...I'm looking at you SadUber or PrestonT


Eh, probably for the best.

5'8" 120 , in my opinion, isnt attractive, way too skinny.

Send me a few full body..... pictures , I'll help your self asteem get picked back up.


----------



## justanotherant

DamseLinDistresS said:


> If I could like this image a thousand times I would and Omg I'm sorry
> 
> Becoming a cold hearted bit%^ wasn't what I planned to do with my life but here I am.
> 
> I take back what I said about you. I didn't meant to hurt you.
> 
> Look I even tattooed you on my shoulder...
> View attachment 167750
> 
> P.S. Spider-Man has always been one of my favorite superheros.


Dang SadUber you are getting distracted with this lost phone thing and some dude is scooping in and stealing your girl.


----------



## Spider-Man

DamseLinDistresS said:


> If I could like this image a thousand times I would and Omg I'm sorry
> 
> Becoming a cold hearted bit%^ wasn't what I planned to do with my life but here I am.
> 
> I take back what I said about you. I didn't meant to hurt you.
> 
> Look I even tattooed you on my shoulder...
> View attachment 167750
> 
> P.S. Spider-Man has always been one of my favorite superheros.


I Like u 2 a 1000x , Door is always open if you ever have a change of Heart
Goodnight


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


He77 no I wouldn't do this... Type A personality is one type but her type is controlling and will be abusive! Once you're in this type of position under her control may be difficult to get out and trust me, all those clothes she bought you will be gone or destroyed by her! She has the money and resources and you don't. She wants a slave 24-7 it will destroy your psyche and take time to heal... 2nd point is You have been given a gift of writing... You're very articulate and your style is "thoughtful" use your natural talents in some other way... Believe in yourself and believe you can succeed... This is my opinion only and I wish you the best with whatever choice you make...


----------



## steveK2016

How much was the allowance?



DamseLinDistresS said:


> If I could like this image a thousand times I would and Omg I'm sorry
> 
> Becoming a cold
> I take back what I said about you. I didn't meant to hurt you.
> 
> Look I even tattooed you on my shoulder...
> View attachment 167750
> 
> P.S. Spider-Man has always been one of my favorite superheros.


It wouldnt be that youd need to lose weight, but tone up. You could probably work out, not lose weight and would pass for what she wanted. Or better. 140 toned at 5'8 is great


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> If I could like this image a thousand times I would and Omg I'm sorry
> 
> Becoming
> I take back what I said about you. I didn't meant to hurt you.
> 
> Look I even tattooed you on my shoulder...
> View attachment 167750
> 
> P.S. Spider-Man has always been one of my favorite superheros.


Wow... and ones you sent to me in private, Oh. My. God.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

steveK2016 said:


> How much was the allowance?


She did not specify a quantity, she only mentioned that I would get a black card.



steveK2016 said:


> It wouldnt be that youd need to lose weight, but tone up. You could probably work out, not lose weight and would pass for what she wanted. Or better. 140 toned at 5'8 is great


Don't think this would have worked for her...if it did I would have totally said yes! She wanted me to be at 120 exactly. That is a very high expectation. I'm okay with being 140 but unfortunately between my job and driving I barely have time to exercise


----------



## wk1102

I had a thought, what if a man made the same/similar off, along with the sexual overtones?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

wk1102 said:


> I had a thought, what if a man made the same/similar off, along with the sexual overtones?


I had several men make such offers before but never a woman.
What are you proposing?


----------



## goneubering

SadUber said:


> I'm really good at photo shop.


Indeed.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

wk1102 said:


> Wow... and ones you sent to me in private, Oh. My. God.


Shhh! Remember I asked you to keep this in private? Secret is out now


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

DamseLinDistresS said:


> She did not specify a quantity, she only mentioned that I would get a black card.
> 
> Don't think this would have worked for her...if it did I would have totally said yes! She wanted me to be at 120 exactly. That is a very high expectation. I'm okay with being 140 but unfortunately between my job and driving I barely have time to exercise


DID,

You should have accepted the offer and did the complete opposite of what she wanted.

Bon Bon lifts are delicious to the lips but bad for the hips.


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I had several men make such offers before but never a woman.
> What are you proposing?


Oh no, no.. lol... i was just curious. I mean im sure my kids would love you and all but i get the impression you don't want to be a surban soccer mom 

To me, i guess its that double standard , but the same offer from a man sounds reallly bad.


----------



## PDT

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Yawn...I call bs.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> DD,
> 
> You should have accepted the offer and did the complete opposite of what she wanted.
> 
> Bon Bon lifts are delicious to the lips but bad for the hips.


Omg hilarious! Why didn't I think of this  but I have a feeling it would have not gone well for me...idk can you say punishment and some form of torture locked up in her basement.



wk1102 said:


> Oh no, no.. lol... i was just curious. I mean im sure my kids would love you and all but i get the impression you don't want to be a surban soccer mom
> 
> To me, i guess its that double standard , but the same offer from a man sounds reallly bad.


You're right. Being a suburban soccer mom is not my immediate idea at the moment  If I'm still around get back to me in a few years and we'll talk about it

Unless you know...before Uber deactivates me too, wait I think Uber already deactivated me because I wouldn't give some lady her phone back


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Again, another long invented story but even if it was true she was just looking for an excuse without feeling guilty about it.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Again, another long invented story but even if it was true she was just looking for an excuse without feeling guilty about it.


CryBaby_Mocker Lol you're the one to talk. If I remember correctly you were trying new experiences ...did you feel guiltily then?  Please be honest


----------



## david joe




----------



## Tiendesmendez

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


We are Uber drivers. Not Uber ****s . Not Uber demean me please. You are just trying to make yourself feel better about you. Stop driving, you are the only arm candy on planet earth. You special. If this women is really about that power money and command she got a laundry list of possible arm candy candidates. You helping or hurting with this kind of post?


----------



## Yam Digger

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Don't walk away from this offer.....RUN!!! AWAY AS FAST AS YOU CAN!!!


----------



## Uberingdude

I love this post. It never dies!


----------



## wk1102

Uberingdude said:


> I love this post. It never dies!


Me too, I've been keeping it alive, mostly at night when I'm....

Lonely


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

wk1102 said:


> Me too, I've been keeping it alive, mostly at night when I'm....
> 
> Lonely


Why the long pause? Anything to do with this?
https://ibb.co/maWhBR


----------



## wk1102

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Why the long pause? Anything to do with this?


A little bit of that...

A little bit of this....


DamseLinDistresS said:


> . If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty


Sometimes my imagination runs wild on me ...


----------



## Cableguynoe

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Why the long pause? Anything to do with this?
> https://ibb.co/maWhBR


I want to know who took that picture. 
Did SU ever make it to San Diego?


----------



## Leo1983

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do?


Sounds like this ***** has seen fifty shades of gray a few too many times. You should call her and have a few of your cousins waiting to show her your demands.


----------



## Lapierrefine

DamseLinDistresS said:


> It's Friday night, there's a feeling of anticipation in the air as I'm excited for the weekend. I had already been driving for a few hours but nothing really to be excited about since most of my pax's had been girls.
> 
> Don't get me wrong sometimes it's fun driving around some of these girls as we have some things in common like, bashing men, girl stuff in general, or singing car karaoke together. The disappointment comes when many of these female pax's don't tip.
> 
> Occasionally I'll get a tip from a female pax but not very often. Most of my tips come from male pax's but I know many of you guys get excited when you see a female pax name on your app (not going to say names) but you guys know who you are. Guys be salivating over picking up some random "hot" girl.
> 
> A few hours later I'm driving in a nice part of town. I get a ping from a Nicole. I see the name and immediately frown. I was ready to cancel on this one as I'm thinking great! This night keeps getting better and better. I'm getting closer to the address and I see people dressed really nice. I'm talking about suits and gala style dresses.
> 
> Nicole, the woman I'm picking up is wearing a dark navy blue blazer, cream portofino shirt, and a midnight blue pinstripe high waisted pencil skirt. Nicole is an attractive brunette and looks to be around 35 years of age.
> 
> I notice she has a small carry on luggage with wheels. I get out to greet her and help her put the small luggage in the trunk.
> 
> While putting the small luggage in the back and close the trunk, Nicole tells me to stay still. I'm not sure what she's doing but I just stand there as she digs in her purse. She takes out a small measuring tape and says,"I'm just taking measurements, okay?" Confused I said hmm, okay!? After measuring me she says, "All set, I think this will work."
> 
> Nicole sits in the front seat. As I got in the car she asked if I was an open minded girl. Without much hesitation I said, yes I am! I told her that I was willing to try new things at least once.
> 
> Then the conversation proceeded as follow:
> 
> Nicole: I'm going to be very blunt with you. I am a very successful career woman. I'm here on a business conference event for a few days. I live in Tustin. I'm in my mid to late 40's. I'm also the executive Vice President and chief financial officer for a extremely successful firm up in Irvine.
> 
> Me: Wow! You...
> 
> I get interrupted by her immediately and sense a presence of an authoritarian personality.
> 
> Nicole: Most of the people in these events are men. There's not a lot of women in my position, but a lot of these men are usually accompanied by young beautiful girls.
> 
> Me: How often are these conferences?
> 
> Nicole: Very often this is why I need an exotic beautiful girl to come with me to the after events. Ideally you will be by my side as arm candy.
> 
> This conversation went in a very different direction than expected.
> 
> Me: Sorry, I'm not sure I follow.
> 
> Nicole: You are beautiful and even have the exotic accent to go with the look that many men/women would love. I want the men here to see you in my arm and be the envy during our gatherings.
> 
> Me: I...
> 
> Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace, these are some of the stores I like to go. I have a few conditions that you have to agree to and fulfill before I can spoil you.
> 
> Me: What do you mean?
> 
> Nicole: I will set goals for you. How tall are you? How much do you weight and how old are you?
> 
> She went straight to personal questions...
> 
> Me: I'm 5'8" and I'm between 142-148lbs. I'm %# years old.
> 
> Nicole: I need you to be 120lbs. I will set a deadline and track the milestones during your weight loss. For every 5lbs you lose I will take you on a shopping spree, each time you lose 5lbs you will earn a shopping spree.
> 
> Me: Why do I need to lose that much weight?
> 
> Nicole: If you're going to be my arm candy you need to look your best and 120lbs will get you there.
> 
> Me: Last time I weighted 120lbs was in High School. Before I got to the weight I am now I used to be somewhere between 130-134lbs. I would love to go back to 130-132lbs and that would be ideal weight for me.
> 
> Nicole: That's not good enough!
> 
> Me: I'm not sure I'll be able to lose that much weight in that short amount of time to get to 120lbs.
> 
> Nicole: You will. You will have a personal chef making all your meals. You will be in a strict diet for several weeks. You will also have my personal trainer working with you at the gym while I'm at work. Then in the evenings 3-4 days a week you will join me at the gym during my sessions.
> 
> Me: What about my job and where I live?
> 
> Nicole: You will live with me and that's your job. There will be many nights when I come home exhausted from work and all I'll want to do is relax. If I want a full body massage, you will provide it. I expect to have a glass of wine to help me unwind. If I drop my pants in front of you I expect you to go down on me and eat the s#%* out of my kitty ( kitty is not exactly the word she used).
> 
> I'm secure enough with my sexuality that doing something for this lady (going down on her) will be just like going on a diet, trying a new exotic dish or walking your dog. We don't like to walk our dogs sometimes but it's good for them. It's not a deal breaker taking care of some kitty, it's just another thing on her list that I will need to do.
> 
> But I just can't get over that...
> 
> This lady wants me to quit driving for Uber and quit my regular job. A lot of you guys would be upset if you were to lose your Uber job, so I'm sure you understand where I am coming from to do away with my current life and live a new one.
> 
> Initially I went along with this conversation because I wanted to see where it would go. Now, this is something that I wasn't expecting and a very unusual request coming from a female pax.
> 
> I told her I was overwhelmed by the things she told me. That I couldn't give her the answer she was looking for right at that moment, that I would need some time to think about it and then I would let her know.
> 
> Looking at her eyes I knew she wanted an answer from me and was willing to do something she had never done before. She said,"I will send for someone to pick you up in a week, and bring you to my place...I will give you two weeks of living with me to see how well you can adjust to being with me."
> 
> I told her I wasn't sure if I could take a few days off from work so soon, but I would see what I could do. She gave me her business card and her cellphone number.
> 
> We get to her destination. I get out to get the luggage and the last thing she tells me before walking away was...
> 
> "I have to tell you, I am very high maintenance and I expect things to be done at home the moment I ask you to. I expect a call from you within a week from now, then I can send someone to pick you up. If I don't hear from you I will move on but at least have the courtesy to call me back."
> 
> Now this is my dilemma. I have a few days left to call her or my chance at being arm candy for this lady will be gone. I've been wanting to update my wardrobe for quite sometime now, so this might be my only chance at it. I'm feeling very conflicted at this moment. What to do...what to do? [/
> 
> 
> DamseLinDistresS said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way I felt after dropping her off. Loss at words and thinking did that just really happened?
> 
> Didn't really thought about it that way(live-in slave), it kind of does feel that way but why would she want to spoil me as well? Then again I might just be a bird in a gilded cage
Click to expand...


----------



## RNUber3

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Are you really that surprised she was carrying measuring tape in her purse?
> 
> I carry scissors, sewing kit, Reese's chocolate, hair spray, pepper spray, dental floss, tissues, band aids, safety pins, spoon,old movie tickets, socks, 550 cord, tapatío hot sauce, a pair of 3D eyeglasses, pokemon, banana, a hard boiled egg(not sure how that got there), etc...God knows when was the last time I cleaned out my purse
> 
> I have given several x rides to airline pilots, doctors, scientist, and even an astronaut...all these people make really good money but yet took an Uber X ride  You must not get out much


550 cord LMAO


----------



## goneubering

RNUber3 said:


> 550 cord LMAO


Probably in Olive Drab.


----------



## RNUber3

goneubering said:


> Probably in Olive Drab.


Or OD Green


----------



## Uber's Guber

The job of a great fictional story is to comfort the disturbed and disturb the comfortable.


----------



## Retox

Do people actually believe in this second grade fiction you try and feed them?

You know how every made up story has that part when you stop taking it seriously and realize it's made up? In regards to your fairytale, it was this part:

_"Nicole: I will take care of you. I will spoil you like no one ever has. The first thing I want to do for you is get you new clothes. I want to take you on a shopping spree to Burberry, Hermes, Prada, Armani, Chanel, Gucci, Versace"_

From this point on I stopped reading since you gave it away as being fake. This isn't Hollywood, you are definitely not 8.5/10 as you might think and we aren't idiots. Keep your fiction to some random blog that no one reads or to your facebook page.

I remember reading one of your "amazing stories" you shared here before and was left thinking "wow, this girl is really trying her best to get all the attention there is"

How so? Were you always this way? Rough childhood perhaps? Calm down, you are OK looking for the fellow Americans, no need to crave more attention.

I can easily get more personal here but I'd rather keep my account active.


----------



## WonderLeeWoman

UberC00L said:


> Tell me about it brother. One time I ended up in the hospital because some guy misunderstood me. I rolled down the window and he said hold on I can't find my friend. I told him I guess you haven't heard we swallow guys. That was probably not the best choice of words. I was trying to be funny but this guy punched me straight in the face. Very uncalled for. My lip was pretty swollen and I had to get some stitches on my upper lip


WHAT..."uncalled for" Ya think...!? Def. wrong choice of words and apparently not funnyBUT not deserving to be punched in the face...Ever! Ugh! Respect who you are & don't allow anyone to stomp on you!



Spider-Man said:


> View attachment 167711


Wow, what a great pic... Too cool, how you did that!!


----------



## Spider-Man

WonderLeeWoman said:


> WHAT..."uncalled for" Ya think...!? Def. wrong choice of words and apparently not funnyBUT not deserving to be punched in the face...Ever! Ugh! Respect who you are & don't allow anyone to stomp on you!
> 
> Wow, what a great pic... Too cool, how you did that!!


I'm a 20+ year veteran in photo/video editing . That's just a drop in a bucket example you saw there. Thx for the compliment


----------

